# Blizzard in the West Flooding in the East of Nebraska



## LienandGreenLawn (Mar 5, 2019)

We are having insane weather right now. I live in Lincoln, NE and the flooding is unreal. A number of local cities are underwater as the Platte River has risen 5 feet, which is normally less than a foot. 18-24 inches of snow in the west. Anyone else experiencing crazy weather??


----------



## LienandGreenLawn (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2019)

Yeah that is a pretty serious flood. How often do those occur in eastern NE? Every 6-8 years or so?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a friend that lives in western NE and he was sending snaps of 10'+ snow drifts. His kids were sledding off the top of their house :shock:


----------

